# upgrading 921 to 622



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

It was my understanding that owners of a 921/942 had to wait until april 1st in order to get the unit replaced with the 622, get the new dish antenna, and also get the $200 rebate. 

I swore that I read in the General HD discussion section that people were already getting their units replaced and told they would be getting the rebate.

I guess my question is do I have to wait two months to switch out and get the new dish, receiver, and rebate or did they decide to just start offering the deal now?

The more I read that thread, the more confused I became.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I have the Charlie Chat on DVR and have double (quadruple??) checked it several times and they definitely said that if you get the receiver before 4/1 there is no rebate. Of course, the people that are really into this (like the people on this forum) are all jumping on the phone (not that I really blame them) on 2/1 and then complain about all the CSRs not being fully up to speed on the offers. I think we have to remember that HD subscribers are a very small % of their subs and only a subset of them really follow what's going on as far as upgrades, MPEG4, etc. Just think how many people don't even know that what HD is or that it exists.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

bobukkat-

Just a word about DVR recordings, You only need to check them once. If the policy changes the recording won't be updated.  Just kidding!

My position- I'm waiting until April or maybe end of May. 
Need to see how bad the 622 will be out of the gate. Then I want the channels to have good reviews to make it worth the switch back from my now primary provider of DirecTV to Dish Network. My HD Tivo works pretty well but I know what I see now on D* is all I'll ever get on it and I don't like the D* offerings at this point compared to the 622. again, I'll wait and see. If the $200 rebate can only be had in April then that's when I will move on it.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> bobukkat-
> 
> Just a word about DVR recordings, You only need to check them once. If the policy changes the recording won't be updated.  Just kidding!
> 
> ...


You do realize that by adding a 622 to your system, Dish will be able to lock you into a an 18 month commitment and require you to purchase HD programming ?

With the saturation of the market and the lack of double digit subscriber growth, they need you to commit again. To them, your commitment is better than a new subscriber who needs all new equipment and has no purchase track record. It's a sucker's game.

But I applaud your decision to wait and see if the 622 and new HD programming is worth the plunge. IMHO the 921 is a travesty and HD programming is nowhere near acceptable yet. The 622 is likely to be just more headaches given Dish history.

Those who are patient make out the best. They refuse new upgrades until they are free, and subscribe to the minimum package. The rest of us are annually baited by their marketing dept into dead end hardware and new programming commitments.

End of rant.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

tm22721

What you may not realize is that I consider E*'s offering in respect to the competition. I have Comcast, D* with HDTivo and E* 921 now. I switched last summer to primary supplier of D* when Dish was continuing to strip their promises on the 921 featureset yet another time by adding OTA guide for those who paid extra for it. The only thing that keeps me a subscriber to E* was their VOOM channel offerings. I don't care about Locla channels HD since I get it now via direct OTA. The 622 is still not what the HDTIVO is but the problem is that soon, I'll be going through the same issues of MP4 conversion with DirecTV and their new DVR. Yet, D*'s announcement is much less robust in national HD channels selection so E* will be the winner with their increased HD nationals. 
I consider the deal of $99 out of pocket for E* and a new dish, a new receiver that I believe can be no worse than the 921 but offer two features I don't have with the 921 that was promised but later taken back- that would be OTA channel guide and NBR. Still it is limited with the single OTA tuner but at least the mandatory LIL will take some of the heat off IF they actually offer my HD channels here. On the balance sheet, the later part of 2006, I do see E* earning my approval as D* reverts to too much emphasis on their own little promised receiver and no promise of increased nationals. 

You do have a point with the 18 month commitment but the secret there is that I DO want just the HD channels and that's what I will most likely commit to. IF D* falls on their face in 2007, I'll drop them and add the AEP ( or whatever it's called) at that time. But that will be a big decision since I know I'll never get my a la carte package I once had with D* again unless there are some law changes mandating it. READ- as anythings possible once you are looking at 18 months out. Lots can happen so the secret is to not commit to too much for that 18 month contract. Later negotiate other stuff as you want it outside that initial contract for a month by month basis. You do know that even with a term period many E* programming packages can be added for as little as 2 month minimum. I subscribbed to Al Jazeera during the Iraq war for only one month. So to be clear on this, for me, being locked into Dish's HD programming is not the issue, I will try to stay unlocked on the SD programming since that is where I would pay the most money for the least watchable programming.


----------

